# Frozen Salad



## Katherine (Apr 29, 2002)

1 c Sour cream 
2oz Cool whip; thawed 
1/2 c Sugar 
2.tb Lemon juice 
1. ts Vanilla 
11/3 oz Crushed pineapple; drain 
2.Bananas; diced 
1/2c Red Candied cherries; chop 
1/2 c Grees Candied cherries; chop 
1/2c Nuts; (pecans or walnuts) 


Instructions

Mix all together well, turn into a mold and freeze. Let stand 10 minutes before serving.


----------



## meekasu (Oct 4, 2004)

This sounds very interesting and we will have to try it.  We try many different  sounding recipes.  Thanks.


----------



## meekasu (Oct 4, 2004)

This sounds very interesting and we will have to try it.  We try many different  sounding recipes.  Thanks.


----------

